# Locating Hobby Machinist In Warren, Ohio



## TranquilEd (May 27, 2015)

I recently moved to Warren, Ohio from Providence, RI and have been trying to hookup with some hobby-Machinists. Any clues? As near as I can tell there are no club listings in the area. Perhaps I overlooked them. Thanks.


----------



## magu (May 27, 2015)

I'm not exactly super close, but I am in Pittsburgh.


----------



## pineyfolks (May 27, 2015)

I'm near Steubenville.


----------



## TranquilEd (May 27, 2015)

magu said:


> I'm not exactly super close, but I am in Pittsburgh.


Thanks for your input what equipment do you own and operate.


----------



## TranquilEd (May 27, 2015)

pineyfolks said:


> I'm near Steubenville.


Bill, what type of equipment do you own and operate. Your pic indicates lathe operator.


----------



## Mark_f (May 27, 2015)

I'm only about 25 minutes from Warren. Near Sharon , Pa.


----------



## pineyfolks (May 27, 2015)

You'll find my Shop and a lot of others here. Welcome to the forum.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-shop.16906/


----------



## bosephus (May 28, 2015)

Im near lisbon , 45 minutes or so away ., or if youve been here in the area long enough , about three miles from the rogers sale


----------



## TranquilEd (May 28, 2015)

mark_f said:


> I'm only about 25 minutes from Warren. Near Sharon , Pa.


Recently was in Sharon to pickup some equipment, also have a cousin in the area. Do you do shop work for others?


----------



## TranquilEd (May 28, 2015)

bosephus said:


> Im near lisbon , 45 minutes or so away ., or if youve been here in the area long enough , about three miles from the rogers sale


What equipment do you have in your shop?


----------



## TranquilEd (May 28, 2015)

pineyfolks said:


> You'll find my Shop and a lot of others here. Welcome to the forum.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-shop.16906/


Nice shop. Thanks for the link.


----------

